# Sorry Gator Fans, Tebow is leaving!



## earlyrain (Apr 14, 2008)

Tebow Leaves Florida, After Words With Coach!
Posted Mon. Apr 14, 12:37 AM ET by Jon Tryiski, The Econ Daily Times


The Heisman trophy winner and the Superman of The University Florida has decided to skip his junior and senior years, after words with coach!


    Sources by the "Econ Daily Times" of Jacksonville reported Monday April 14, that Tim Tebow and Florida Coach, Urban Meyer had several words after an off campus problem. 
Percy Harvin, friend and main go to guy for Tebow, said That he overheard them while walking by Meyer's office Monday morning, "There was alot of yelling and screaming going on in there, and soon after Tebow came out crying and told me that he wouldn't be back." Harvin went on to say "That he hasn't never seen this side of either Meyer, or Tebow" as he still really doesn't know what went on behind the closed doors.

Reporters tried to get an interview with Tim Tebow, but he refused only saying that "He (Tebow) would not be back for his senior year, that he would seat out next year, to do missions work in Darfur, and plans on being ready for the 2009 NFL Draft.

Coach Meyer also refused to comment on the situation, only to say "He (Tebow) will be back, he just needs time to cool down"

University of Florida spokesman, Tony Whus commented  to Tryiski "We are hopefully that Coach Meyer and Tebow can straighten this problem out and that Tim will be back for next season"

The Econ Daily Times still doesn't know what the off campus problem was, nor what was really said between Meyer and Tebow. The only thing that is certain is that the Gator fans will be sad to hear this, and will be demanded to know everything about this incident. Never before has anything like this happen to an Heisman Trophy winner, Tebow was projected to be an top five pick in the NFL Draft.



http://www.theecondailytimes.com/tebowstory
http://www.evo.hr/cat/


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Tebow and what he stands for. As for Little Hitler......Hes a jerk.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess he was going to play his Junior year and THEN skip his senior year...


----------



## fredw (Apr 14, 2008)

Man, is that cat annoying!!!!!!  (Ya'll have to follow the links to see what I'm talking about.)


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 14, 2008)

I like this one!


----------



## blessedchevy (Apr 14, 2008)

I wonder how many ya got on this one EarlyRain?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Apr 14, 2008)

You got me......


somebody post one of those pics of Tebow gettin smacked for one of his 7 sacks last season to take the pain away....


----------



## chadair (Apr 14, 2008)

earlyrain said:


> that he would seat out next year, to do missions work in Darfur



it was very clear that a dog fan wrote this, had it been another school they would have known that people sit out a year, and not "seat" out.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh whatever, 
He had ya for a sec anyways! 
It is also clear your an Gator, any other school would of known it was DAWG not dog!

I liked it EarlyRain!


----------



## chadair (Apr 14, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> It is also clear your an Gator,



see what I mean


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this one!!  It's hillarious!!  The swamp lizards will holler about this one even though most of us laughed about that "Hershel is Coming Back." thread.  It was funny too.  That's ok though.  I love it that they hate us lol!!  Can't wait for the Cocktail Party!!  Yeah I'm with you Greg.  Tebow seems like a good kid but Little Hitler?  There is nobody worse except for Spurrier.  Go Dawgs!!  Sic Em!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2008)

chadair said:


> see what I mean



How those jean shorts fitting there buddy?  You got that mullet trimed nice and purdy?  Got the Camarro gassed up?


----------



## chadair (Apr 14, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> How those jean shorts fitting there buddy?  You got that mullet trimed nice and purdy?  Got the Camarro gassed up?




are you fantasizing about me again South GA?


----------



## larpyn (Apr 14, 2008)

you boys have been drinkin' mushrooms again haven't ya'. you know who i'm talking to. 
the three musketeers...........


Go Gators!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 15, 2008)

Is that what that was?


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 15, 2008)

How about 3 mustaDawgs? That is better!


----------



## larpyn (Apr 15, 2008)

superdawg,blesseddawg and earlydawg 
you boys ain't right! that tebow think is a bunch of wishful thinkin'.

you boys better not worry too much about 'ol tebow and start figuring out how the dogs are gonna stop a kid named chris rainey. he is the real deal. him, harvin, moody and tebow are gonna put up some numbers in the fall.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone can put up neg. (-) numbers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2008)

chadair said:


> are you fantasizing about me again South GA?



 Nooooooooooo.  Not me.  Well played though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2008)

larpyn said:


> superdawg,blesseddawg and earlydawg
> you boys ain't right! that tebow think is a bunch of wishful thinkin'.
> 
> you boys better not worry too much about 'ol tebow and start figuring out how the dogs are gonna stop a kid named chris rainey. he is the real deal. him, harvin, moody and tebow are gonna put up some numbers in the fall.



Nah.  Not worried about Rainey.  Yall have always been fast so how is his speed a departure from the norm?  We have plenty of speed too.  We take care of Tebow and we win.  That's just the truth.  Moody might be good but until we actually see it on the field we won't worry about him either.  Harvin didn't hurt us too bad last year.  Nah, for now we'll just come after Tebow.  Two of those other threegatorteers haven't proven anything yet.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 15, 2008)

Ya'll got Harvin, we got Rennie Curran problem solved...........  Until Rainey actually plays and proves he the next Messiah it's a mute point


----------



## chadair (Apr 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall have always been fast so how is his speed a departure from the norm?
> 
> We take care of Tebow and we win.  That's just the truth.



well said.

Harvin will be a big part of the offense this year, and hopefully he will be a 100% for the first time since he has come to gainesville.

Rainey will be a threat the way Devine was at WVa. But all he will be doing is given Harvin a break, or forcing teams to single coverage thet two.

 Meyer and the team has not hidden the fact that they want Harvin to win the Heisman this year. And that bothers me for the fact they will be forcing the ball to him no matter what.

 Other then the defenses performance last year, only problem I see is that UF has too many player makers, and not enough football. Horrible problem to have. This years team has more atheletes then I've evr seen at UF.


----------



## creekbender (Apr 15, 2008)

poor ol tebow , i can't wait until november 1st , that's when we get to smack lil timmy around again , reackon he'll need some tissue after the game ?

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2008)

chadair said:


> well said.
> 
> Harvin will be a big part of the offense this year, and hopefully he will be a 100% for the first time since he has come to gainesville.
> 
> ...



We seem to have that same "problem."  Alot of play makers returning from last year and some up and comers looking good and ready to contribute but only one football.  One thing that I love about Stafford is that he truly doesn't care about being Mr. Man and the guy that everyone is talking about.  He would rather people talk about Knowshon.  I could care less about any of our guys winning a Heisman.  What does it really mean in terms of team achievements?  Not a thing.  I would imagine that most guys would trade any individual award for a championship.  We deffinitely have more athletes on this team than any I've ever seen.  Come on fall!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ya'll got Harvin, we got Rennie Curran problem solved...........  Until Rainey actually plays and proves he the next Messiah it's a mute point



Hey Unicoi, my brother in law was at G Day and he said he spent alot of his time just watching Rennie.  He said it was dang impressive.  Our defense is going to beat on some people this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ya'll got Harvin, we got Rennie Curran problem solved...........  Until Rainey actually plays and proves he the next Messiah it's a mute point



And don't forget about Rashad Jones!!  He's a bad man.


----------



## DoeMaster (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like a sweet dream for any Bulldawg fan.........too bad they'll have to wake up for the real nightmare that's ahead of them next season!! 

GO GATORS!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> Sounds like a sweet dream for any Bulldawg fan.........too bad they'll have to wake up for the real nightmare that's ahead of them next season!!
> 
> GO GATORS!!



  No nightmares for us.  Yall have recurring one named Knowshon.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 15, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> Sounds like a sweet dream for any Bulldawg fan.........too bad they'll have to wake up for the real nightmare that's ahead of them next season!!
> 
> GO GATORS!!



Is this the same one ya'll told us about last year? 
"The whole team is on the field" Do gators wake up in the middle of the night, with cold sweats, seeing that, or Tebow going down how many times!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> One thing that I love about Stafford is that he truly doesn't care about being Mr. Man and the guy that everyone is talking about.  He would rather people talk about Knowshon.



 Stafford only cares drinking beer and hangin out with hot looking coeds.........................................................................................................................................................................................Dang, I think I'm starting to like the kid!

Anyway, the report from the spring practices and game was that the defense has shown vast improvement with a little attitude. UF had the most need for defensive improvment and will be in the hunt if they get it.


----------



## dirtroad (Apr 15, 2008)

larpyn said:


> superdawg,blesseddawg and earlydawg
> you boys ain't right! that tebow think is a bunch of wishful thinkin'.
> 
> you boys better not worry too much about 'ol tebow and start figuring out how the dogs are gonna stop a kid named chris rainey. he is the real deal. him, harvin, moody and tebow are gonna put up some numbers in the fall.



Caleb King,he is the real deal.
I hate to see them sit Moreno but.................










LET THE BIG DAWG EAT!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## earlyrain (Apr 16, 2008)

They both can run the ball, lets run the Ole Wishbone offense! 
What none of ya'll have ever heard on "The Econ Daily Times" or Jon Tryiski Or that laughing cat?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Stafford only cares drinking beer and hangin out with hot looking coeds.........................................................................................................................................................................................Dang, I think I'm starting to like the kid!
> 
> Anyway, the report from the spring practices and game was that the defense has shown vast improvement with a little attitude. UF had the most need for defensive improvment and will be in the hunt if they get it.



Nah I'm pretty sure he cares about winning football games too.  I know that Timmy would never ever touch a beer but some guys like to have fun while they're in college.  Nothing wrong with that.  As for yall's defense, there was nowhere to go but up or sideways.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I'm pretty sure he cares about winning football games too.  I know that Timmy would never ever touch a beer but some guys like to have fun while they're in college.  Nothing wrong with that.  As for yall's defense, there was nowhere to go but up or sideways.



Man this hurts, but.............I agree on all counts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Man this hurts, but.............I agree on all counts.



  There's nothing wrong with that.  We can agree on things.  We don't have to actually hate each other.  We can be friends.   I would imagine that if we met the main thing we would dissagree on is which team is the best.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

The main thing about Tebow is that he is STUPID!
I mean look where he goes to school at! 

Hey South GA Dawg as long as they agree the Dawgs are the best, We can be friends!


----------



## chadair (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Hey South GA Dawg as long as they agree the Dawgs are the best, We can be friends!





there is about a 0% chance of us becoming friends then


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

Your *lost* then, But I guess your use to it! Your a Gator! 
That was MEAN Buddy, Wasn't it?
Yes it was SS, mean! But TRUE!


----------



## chadair (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> That was MEAN Buddy, Wasn't it?
> Yes it was SS, mean! But TRUE!



Hershel is that you?

multiple personalities talkin to one another


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

I was trying to setting you up for that, Wondering if you would get it? 
But I did answer my own question didn't I! 
Yes You did SS!

And yes I do every now and again talk to myself, I like to talk to someone intelligent! 

 Trying to have alittle fun with you boys


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

chadair said:


> Hershel is that you?



I take that as a complement!


----------



## chadair (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I was trying to setting you up for that,
> 
> 
> And yes I do every now and again talk to myself, I like to talk to someone intelligent!




your intelligence shows with every post you make

I'm not on your level tho, cause I have no idea what you are saying with this "I was trying to setting you up for that".


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I was trying to setting you up for that.
> 
> 
> "And yes I do every now and again talk to myself, I like to talk to someone intelligent!"



I have been wanting to use that line for awhile!


----------



## chadair (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I have been wanting to use that line for awhile!




using it, and meaning it is two different things.

but I'm sure if you were too find more gator fans to talk with, then it will be a long while before you can use that line again


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

Well the ONLY way to really use it, is to get caught talking to yourself. So... Anyways!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## chadair (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Well the ONLY way to really use it, is to get caught talking to yourself. So... Anyways!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



or if you are talking to a leghumper fan


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 16, 2008)

Hope your dogs have some fast D. ends, cause rainey ran a 4.2 before the game Sat.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 16, 2008)

He can't get past us, Everyone knows this, ya'll should just wake up and see it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> Hope your dogs have some fast D. ends, cause rainey ran a 4.2 before the game Sat.


 

Rainey??? That would mean Tebow would have a chance to throw the ball.. Can we say 7 sacks again....
I sure hope you find a good running game instead of letting Tebow take another beating this year... We wouldn't want to hear any excuses as to why you lose to us again...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=schlabach_mark&id=3337768


----------



## chadair (Apr 17, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I sure hope you find a good running game instead of letting Tebow take another beating this year... We wouldn't want to hear any excuses as to why you lose to us again...





that would mean you would have to put a winning streak together. how has that gone for yall in the last 20 years


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> Hope your dogs have some fast D. ends, cause rainey ran a 4.2 before the game Sat.



Yep and that's fast but haven't yall always been fast?  We do have a very fast defense.  Don't worry about that.  We have speed all over the field.  Should be a great game.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> that would mean you would have to put a winning streak together. how has that gone for yall in the last 20 years



Yeah, yeah, yeah.  We know.  Do really believe that it is going to go on forever?  Of course it isn't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> there is about a 0% chance of us becoming friends then



Aw come on chadair.  You know we're buddies.  I just don't see how you can root for that bunch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> The main thing about Tebow is that he is STUPID!
> I mean look where he goes to school at!
> 
> Hey South GA Dawg as long as they agree the Dawgs are the best, We can be friends!



  You got that right  Sport.  All chadair has to do is sing "Glory,glory"  and get his picture made with Uga and shave his mullet.  Maybe lose the jean shorts too.  Just messin with ya chad.


----------



## chadair (Apr 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You got that right  Sport.  All chadair has to do is sing "Glory,glory"  and get his picture made with Uga and shave his mullet.  Maybe lose the jean shorts too.  Just messin with ya chad.



I'd rather have a vasectomy [sp?], then do any of the above


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'd rather have a vasectomy [sp?], then do any of the above



Well most Gators act like they've had a labotomy so........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> that would mean you would have to put a winning streak together.


 
You mean like the one we started last season by stomping you boys in the ground...!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'd rather have a vasectomy [sp?], then do any of the above


 
We all know Gators don't have the parts to have a vasectomy done.... You guys just wish you did...I thought that is why Tebow crys so much... Cause his body parts look more like a ladies..


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> We all know Gators don't have the parts to have a vasectomy done.... You guys just wish you did...I thought that is why Tebow crys so much... Cause his body parts look more like a ladies..



Reel it in Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- while you can still have a chance. Your starting to drop down into FSUs level!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 17, 2008)

He said it, they just corrected what he said!  


Go Noles! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Your starting to drop down into FSUs level!!!


 
Even if we were as low as FSU we'd still be ahead of you guys.. 

Not to mention our coach is from FSU.. Go NOLES!!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 18, 2008)

I wonder why that was edited...there wasn't any profanity .

I wasn't refering to UGA...I was referring to your vasectomy comment .


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 18, 2008)

Recap...

Alot of talk about what Tebow's going to do this year. 
1st year he rides Leaks coattails and Leak gets him a ring.
2nd year Darren Mcfadden is the only other choice, so give the trophy to the better fullback because his coach can pull some strings politically. Great job coach for running him in the ground all for a subpar season, on top of injuring his 1/8 quarterback arm. 

Word is that he wasn't planning on letting Tim see half the playing time he saw last season. That scheme only work when he keeps the ball in key situations. If you compare his scoring drives with that of most any fullback then they are only a little above par. 1 and 2 yrd runs would be Great accomplishments if you weren't injuring your lead man in order to do the same thing your fullback is suppost to do. Seriously, who is the fullback for UF. Tebow might could have had a better season had the coach knew what he was doing. He needs to stick to recruiting and not ruining an athletes chances at making it to the NFL. How many games did it take with Tebow playing like that before he was injured? Injuries can last a lifetime. That my friend is not smart football.

All in all I don't believe that in the 2yrs he will go before the 3rd round. The NFL isn't looking for QB's lining up as a fullback and giving the same head fake and then taking 7 sacs and being embarASSED at a home game by his biggest rival. Yes you will mention all the great things he has done. But in the end you couldn't even beat the same team that Appalachin State beat up on. Way to represent!
And before you mention anything else, be a real man admit that the dawgs spanked yo hiney. When you bring up the past don't forget to mention the overall record...(we did the same thing to you guys so get over it)

Following the 2007 contest, Georgia held a 46-37-2 advantage in the all-time series. However, Florida has gone 15-3 in the game since 1990 (Georgia winning in 1997, 2004 and 2007) to follow a similar 15-5 domination by Georgia through the 70s and 80s.

Don't say it ain't so!

And by the way please check your source on the bogus info that Tuboo is leaving the lizards


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope, I am glad he is still there, I LOVE seeing get sacked!


----------



## chadair (Apr 18, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> Recap...
> 
> Alot of talk about what Tebow's going to do this year.
> 1st year he rides Leaks coattails and Leak gets him a ring.
> 2nd year Darren Mcfadden is the only other choice, so give the trophy to the better fullback because his coach can pull some strings politically. Great job coach for running him in the ground all for a subpar season, on top of injuring his 1/8 quarterback arm.




watch a lot of college football do ya?

Tebow rode the coattails, what does that mean? Are you saying Tebow is saying that without him, UF would not have won the NC.?

Then talk smack about a coach who just won the NC saying he pulled strings. I guess you have proof in that? By the way, how many national championships has Richts won.

 As far as the rest of the garbage you are spewing, it has all been covered here before. And when you show some intelligent thought on college football in general, then we can discuss the rest.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 19, 2008)

are you still in love with that fullback?


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 19, 2008)

leak didn't win that game did he?
completing 25 of 36 passes for 213 yards
sound like a true croc fan

like i said before Mr Know nothing:

Before the 2007 season had even come to a close, Florida coach Urban Meyer stated that he would likely use 2 quarterbacks during the 2008 season. Because of his hardheaded type of play, Tebow suffered a bruised shoulder and broken non-throwing hand.

This may be the most brilliant idea he has come up with. Take Tebow out some so you can win some games. Face the facts 20 yrs from now no one will care that he was another Heisman fluke. But throwing away the opportunity to win games will end his coaching career sooner that you can type your next dumbest comment.

And you're the football guru!


----------



## chadair (Apr 19, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> leak didn't win that game did he?
> completing 25 of 36 passes for 213 yards
> sound like a true croc fan
> 
> like i said before Mr Know nothing:



NO ONE has said Leak  did not win the game or that Tebow did. It was a team effort.

And yes Urban said he was going to use 2 qb's, but if no one steps up to be #2, then he just can't put anyone in there to give Tebow  a break

 And by your Logic, I guess Rodriguez won't last long in college football for running his Qb. And I guess Oregon fired their head coach for letting Dixon run the ball and get hurt. I know Richts never let Shockely run the ball.

 It is how college football works. When you have the BEST player in america, then some of the time he has to take the team on his shoulders and do whatever is necassary to win the game. But I'm sure you know all of this already, because it is obvious that you can atleast read.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 19, 2008)

chadair said:


> When you have the BEST player in america



Not taking anything from Tebow, but that is highly debatable there Chad................A lot of folks thought MacFadden was/is better


----------



## bullgator (Apr 19, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not taking anything from Tebow, but that is highly debatable there Chad................A lot of folks thought MacFadden was/is better



Maybe so....but the trophies are in Gainesville.


----------



## larpyn (Apr 19, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> leak didn't win that game did he?
> completing 25 of 36 passes for 213 yards
> sound like a true croc fan
> 
> ...



you obviously watched one, maybe two gator games from beginning to end last year
you know nothing about Gator Football. 
good luck spewing that foul funk from your mouth around here Go Gators.
time is your worst enemy. it will prove you wrong


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 19, 2008)

you are absolutely right i saw the only two gators games last year.

1 you couldn't stand on the field with Ga
2 you were punked like you deserved by Mich.

So yeah why would you waste your time with a bunch of losers.

And for the other QB's you mentioned. Remove your face from Tim's rear cheeks and remember what happened to the "Great Vic".
Not For Long!  That S&1T doesn't go in the big league. Especially with a panzy named Tammy. and yes tAmmy! Oh yeah, same thing for that big dumb moron at Philly. Injured, no ring, shortened career. And your the smart one.

Please, stay in Florida!


----------



## larpyn (Apr 19, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> Please, stay in Florida!




not gonna' do it. 
it keeps me from being narrow minded and only seeing a big black G at the end of the tunnel


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

Is he a Dawg fan? I haven't figured that out yet,  but he is getting on them gator nerves, So we can claim him! 
I was talking today about a couple of my favorite games last season (Non UGA ones) I said the LSU/Florida game, and the Auburn/Florida game, (the one where the Auburn kicker mocked that dumb chomp)  
I plum forgot about the Michigan game, that was a Good One!


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dawg fan all the way!

Listening to the guys carry on about that so called flukeball team is hilarious. 

One time just admit you Fkn' sucked last year. Quit making excuses. 

The dawgs sucked the year before. And thats the way it goes. But ya'll the bunch of biggest cry babies I ever met.

No one believes that Florida isn't a joke. For real, you can't even vote. Much less man up to admit to having a loser flukeball team.

Quit claiming to be the champs. In case your you're not smart enough to realize college football crowns a new champ each year. You shoudn't try to hold on to 06 so hard. Let it go! It doesn't belong to you. You guys are the reason they don't want the ugly girl to ever win. 10 yrs from now you will be talkin' about how great that 06 team was. 

Here let me give you plenty of room to whine:



















































































































































































still not enough!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 20, 2008)

ATTENTION, ATTENTION !!!

Would Dr. Phil please report to the "Sports Forum" where you are urgently needed.

Repeat-- Dr. Phil to the "Sports Forum"....stat.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 20, 2008)

> When you have the BEST player in america, then some of the time he has to take the team on his shoulders and do whatever is necassary to win the game. But I'm sure you know all of this already, because it is obvious that you can atleast read.



I must apologize you did admit to having a sucky team. But your wrong about the winning part. Let me rephrase what you said: First off sissy boy wasn't much of a winner. And when you say "taking the team on his shoulders" are you refering to the 6 sacks, the lost to Auburn or being an embarrasment to the SEC when you played against Mich.

Once again...






























































































































Let the whining begin!


----------



## chadair (Apr 20, 2008)

bullgator said:


> ATTENTION, ATTENTION !!!
> 
> Would Dr. Phil please report to the "Sports Forum" where you are urgently needed.
> 
> Repeat-- Dr. Phil to the "Sports Forum"....stat.




does Dr. Phil help TROLLS?


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 20, 2008)

you should know


----------



## bullgator (Apr 20, 2008)

chadair said:


> does Dr. Phil help TROLLS?



Well maybe, if he can just get them to take their meds......

















and change their Depends.


----------



## creekbender (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> Dawg fan all the way!
> 
> Listening to the guys carry on about that so called flukeball team is hilarious.
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Apr 20, 2008)

Boys don't hollow troll, he is just saying the stuff that ya'll can't handle, or have no answers too! He is doing a pretty good job at making you mad!  No Need for Dr. Phil we have Jon Tryiski. You might have to do some research here in this thread!


----------



## blessedchevy (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

Us Dawgs don't have to say nothing, that boy is doing a good enough job at stepping on your toes without help from the Red and Black!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 20, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Us Dawgs don't have to say nothing, that boy is doing a good enough job at stepping on your toes without help from the Red and Black!



Oh pleeeease..... His pain-in-the-.....butt factor is average at best. It's the same 'ol jealous dawg drool we've been hearing from most of you. Same yapping, different mutt!. We Gators are accustomed to the attacks, it comes with the top-of-the hill territory. When you don't have any team or individual hardware to show off, you try attacking those that do......that would be THE GATORS.
Now you guys go and try to come up with some new material, would ya.


----------



## creekbender (Apr 20, 2008)

Poor Lil Timmy !!!!!!!!!   Sic Em Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oh pleeeease..... His pain-in-the-.....butt factor is average at best. It's the same 'ol jealous dawg drool we've been hearing from most of you. Same yapping, different mutt!. We Gators are accustomed to the attacks, it comes with the top-of-the hill territory. When you don't have any team or individual hardware to show off, you try attacking those that do......that would be THE GATORS.
> Now you guys go and try to come up with some new material, would ya.



You just PROVED his point, there BullGator!


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

By The Way EarlyRain did come up with some new stuff, I thought it was quite funny!


----------



## chadair (Apr 20, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oh pleeeease..... His pain-in-the-.....butt factor is average at best. It's the same 'ol jealous dawg drool we've been hearing from most of you. Same yapping, different mutt!. We Gators are accustomed to the attacks, it comes with the top-of-the hill territory. When you don't have any team or individual hardware to show off, you try attacking those that do......that would be THE GATORS.
> Now you guys go and try to come up with some new material, would ya.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

You two need a room? 
I know I being mean! I lowered myself down to the Gator standards!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 20, 2008)

I see the dawgpound is easily amused.
Now clean the red and black crayon marks off your monitors and git to bed


----------



## larpyn (Apr 20, 2008)

you boys better lay of that mushroom tea that the troll is serving up

i can see that someone on here has a man crush on tebow. he can't seem to quit mentioning his name.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

I dislike Tebow in EVERYWAY, he might be O.K. but he is a Gator, so I do dislike him! Duh!
But Larry the crush on Tebow that someone has, it might be after they seen this video!



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PcT9M9IHD7s&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PcT9M9IHD7s&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

I had to post it, and I don't use crayons I use watercolors, sometimes markers! 
I paint Pretty!


----------



## larpyn (Apr 20, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I dislike Tebow in EVERYWAY, he might be O.K. but he is a Gator, so I do dislike him! Duh!
> But Larry the crush on Tebow that someone has, it might be after they seen this video!>




that was a kiss on the cheek. nothing more nothing less. what's the big deal??????
 i don't care as long as they win ballgames


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 20, 2008)

Man, if that was the same case, but different city (Athens) We "UGA" would have a new QB! We have Standards!

Nothing more, nothing less  I guess the music made the video right! 

Yuck! I know he is suppost to be a Christian, and probably is, but that still AIN'T right!

But Hey Larry I am GLAD you can take a joke, more fun, but them who can't, I LOVE To Annoy them!


----------



## justus3131 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tebow may leave UF, but not until he has two more wins against the Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2008)

justus3131 said:


> Tebow may leave UF, but not until he has two more wins against the Dawgs.



Don't hold yor breath there captain.  Looks like I've been missing a good one while I was out turkey hunting all weekend.  I don't care what you think about our Dawgs.  Our boys don't kiss each other.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oh pleeeease..... His pain-in-the-.....butt factor is average at best. It's the same 'ol jealous dawg drool we've been hearing from most of you. Same yapping, different mutt!. We Gators are accustomed to the attacks, it comes with the top-of-the hill territory. When you don't have any team or individual hardware to show off, you try attacking those that do......that would be THE GATORS.
> Now you guys go and try to come up with some new material, would ya.



Well now lets be fair about this.  I mean you boys have had the market cornered on being a pain in the butt for a long time.  I mean we admit yall are good at that.  We are learning as we go here.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 21, 2008)

ga dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> Thats why you guys are on GON. You're too dumb to come up with your own dmn site. Real smart!    Pull for Florida, Live in Florida, Hunt and Fish in Florida. But hey, you want to look like real men so why not associate yourself with Georgia. Closet dawg fans if you ask me. Make an FON site,I promise you I won't join! You could call it the 6 sack club, or the we had a chamionship in the past club or how about, we are better than Georgia even though they kicked our az club. And you guys try so hard to impress us. You're so much better. Oh how will we ever move on in life. The great champs! Oops, I mean year before last champs. When ever it was, we are suppose to forget the fact that after this Great acheivement took place we embarassed you in front of the entire nation on live TV. Go ahead! Brag about the future or way back when. We'll forget what happened most recently.



  This one has the makings of a four alarm three page war.


----------



## justus3131 (Apr 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> This one has the makings of a four alarm three page war.



Lighten up Bubba!!  I guess you would have really gone off on us Gator fans if the Spur dog was still around in Gainesville.  One thing for sure, UF has the Ga game circled on the schedule this year.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Apr 21, 2008)

all meaness aside...

sorry billy, i was just hackin' on you! Wouldn't want you to kill me for hackin' on you!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2008)

justus3131 said:


> Lighten up Bubba!!  I guess you would have really gone off on us Gator fans if the Spur dog was still around in Gainesville.  One thing for sure, UF has the Ga game circled on the schedule this year.



Lighten up?  Who's Bubba?  I'm not mad and I don't know when I went off.  Nobody going off here.  I know yall have it circled and so do we.  I wouldn't expect anything less.  It's a rivalry.  Me and a good buddy of mine who is a Gator have been talking about this one since the day Stafford and  Tebow signed.  We have always said that this game could decide who will end up being NC and almost deffinitely SEC champions.  I can't wait.  If you took what little bit I said as going off then you must not get on this forum much because that was really nothing and wasn't meant as a personal insult.  Can't wait for the Cocktail Party!!  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> This one has the makings of a four alarm three page war.



It's kind of our own Spring scrimmage.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2008)

bullgator said:


> It's kind of our own Spring scrimmage.....



That's the spirit bullgator!!  See he gets it!!  This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 21, 2008)

justus3131 said:


> Tebow may leave UF, but not until he has two more wins against the Dawgs.



Two more wins?  I may be wrong, but I don't think he has won a game as a starter YET against the Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't you just love the Spring!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 21, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Don't you just love the Spring!



Yep....but I don't want to peak to early....gotta save some for the Fall games.


----------



## chadair (Apr 21, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Yep....but I don't want to peak to early....gotta save some for the Fall games.




don't stop now, you are on a roll


----------



## Largemouthcrj74 (Jul 8, 2008)

That is what is always funny about Dawg fans they win one game and they think they rule the world. What was that record over the last 18 seasons? 15 wins Florida and 3 wins Georgia. Tebow isn't going any where and stop Percy that's fine Then all you have to do is stop Rainey. So many weapons and so little time GO GATOR'S


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 8, 2008)

Largemouthcrj74 said:


> That is what is always funny about Dawg fans they win one game and they think they rule the world. What was that record over the last 18 seasons? 15 wins Florida and 3 wins Georgia. Tebow isn't going any where and stop Percy that's fine Then all you have to do is stop Rainey. So many weapons and so little time GO GATOR'S



That's whats funny about lizard fans.................they drag up old threads and don't seem to recall the overall record Ummm what is that LM?????? Oh yeah thats it UGA 47-UF 37-2.............Oh, oh, but that don't count we didn't play football before 1990................................and now we are Floriduh and should be worshipped by all......... You know Rainey may turn out to be the best player ever, but to this point the kid hasn't proved jack crap....................Come on Fall Football and Deer Huntin..................don't get much better............. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's whats funny about lizard fans.................they drag up old threads and don't seem to recall the overall record Ummm what is that LM?????? Oh yeah thats it UGA 47-UF 37-2.............Oh, oh, but that don't count we didn't play football before 1990................................and now we are Floriduh and should be worshipped by all......... You know Rainey may turn out to be the best player ever, but to this point the kid hasn't proved jack crap....................Come on Fall Football and Deer Huntin..................don't get much better............. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!



You got that right Unicoi it doesn't get any better.  Man from now until the first game is going to go by so slow.  Lagemouth is a good name for that guy.


----------

